# Bill Pay Upgrade issue



## dustie (19 Aug 2013)

I moved to meteor 5 months ago to a new phone and the Smart 50 plan which i'm paying €38 a month for (got discount instore) its 400mins, 400 texts, 2GB data. 
However as I dont have any other family members on Meteor I found out fast that I needed more minutes on my plan (my bill has been 80-90 euros for last 3 months). So I contacted Meteor about an upgrade. They are currently advertising an unlimited deal of €49 per month. But they are telling me that this is a lower plan than what I'm currently on. If I want this an unlimited plan I have to pay €80 per month. Somehow they think moving from 38 to 49 euros a month is downgrading and wont allow it. 

Its so frustrating as i've been onto customer service a few times trying to sort out a solution. They tell me a different story each time! I dont mind paying up to 60euros a month, but 80 is just wrong when the same service is being advertised for 49. 

Did anyone have similar experience? Any recommendations?


----------



## niceoneted (19 Aug 2013)

While you say its paying more than your current plan ie going from 38 to 49, your actually wrong because you have been paying 80 - 90 for the last 3 months. They know they will be down money as you go over your package limit.
Solution would be if any of your family/friends are on unlimited packages to get them to ring you back. If you have a smart phone get an app that allows free calls or texts like viber.


----------



## dustie (19 Aug 2013)

Well I cant continue to pay 80-90 per month. I've tried using Viber but the quality of voice calls is very poor. I've been thinking of getting a pay as go you phone or 30day SIM only contract for about 20 a month for rest of calls but this just seems like a lot of work.


----------



## dam099 (19 Aug 2013)

dustie said:


> I moved to meteor 5 months ago to a new phone and the Smart 50 plan which i'm paying €38 a month for (got discount instore) its 400mins, 400 texts, 2GB data.
> ?



What would your current plan cost without the discount you got instore?


----------



## dustie (19 Aug 2013)

Without the discount it was 50 a month. Online price was 40euros a month


----------



## dam099 (20 Aug 2013)

dustie said:


> Without the discount it was 50 a month. Online price was 40euros a month



I'd say that's where they have you technically it may be a lower plan unless the €49 deal is also discounted?


----------

